# dark substrate



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

Well I'm getting kind of bored of the Flourite in my tanks plus the algae build-up is looking ugly. I want to try a dark substrate to hide detritus better and wanted to ask if anyone has compared different ones, mainly eco complete vs black Flourite. Or maybe even the Tahitian moon sand stuff? Is there one that looks more natural? Also, I haven't tried corydoras on Eco complete, how do they do?


----------



## jetajockey (Nov 11, 2010)

I have corys both on ecocomplete and colorquartz black and they are fine. ecocomplete hides the junk better though.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

eco complete is blacker and heavier than flourite black,
while flourite black is more uniform and softer for diggers,
so it's a jump ball which will best serve your plants and fish.


----------



## onefang (Apr 10, 2011)

Also, Fluval plant stratum is pretty much black, but it is pretty light(It's what I am using now). Tahitian moon sand is really black, and reasonably heavy for sand. I believe that it's just really finely crushed volcanic glass. 
I've run TMS(detritus just sits on top), black flourite, eco complete, CaribSea FloraMax, and am now using the fluval plant stratum. Of all of these, so far the fluval plant stratum is my favorite. 
I haven't personally seen any difference between eco complete, flourite, and other inert substrates like TMS, or sand in regards to plant growth. 

As far as Corydoras are concerned, I think the best substrate would be something finer. Since the really like to root around in the substrate, I'd probably pick something like TMS, or Flourite Black Sand, to keep them from damaging their barbels. I've read many a forum post where someone had discovered a missing barbel due to the roughness of eco complete. I am sure there is someone who's kept corys without any problems in EC, but why take the chance?


----------



## jetajockey (Nov 11, 2010)

onefang said:


> As far as Corydoras are concerned, I think the best substrate would be something finer. Since the really like to root around in the substrate, I'd probably pick something like TMS, or Flourite Black Sand, to keep them from damaging their barbels. I've read many a forum post where someone had discovered a missing barbel due to the roughness of eco complete. I am sure there is someone who's kept corys without any problems in EC, but why take the chance?


Ends up that in several cases the root of the issue is bacterial. It's not like corydoras are restricted to 'barbel safe' areas in the wild.

I use ecoomplete, floramax, and all kinds of other clay-based substrates in my cory breeding tanks, and I'm sure plenty of other people do as well, so I wouldn't say it is taking a chance.


----------



## onefang (Apr 10, 2011)

jetajockey said:


> Ends up that in several cases the root of the issue is bacterial. It's not like corydoras are restricted to 'barbel safe' areas in the wild.


This is true, but only to a certain degree. They are certainly free to roam wherever, but in the wild, they tend to be found in certain areas specifically. This habitat is generally sand to very very fine gravel, mud, leaf litter, etc. They tend to forage along the dense plant growth found near the banks of a stream or river. Plants are a great hiding place for worms and other aquatic insects, and the soft substrate they grow in makes it quite easy to sift around and find that food.
The bacterial infection is definitely a cause for dropped barbels, however, this is generally do to an abrasion caused by contact with sharp, rough, jagged, and otherwise inhospitable substrates. In the wild they can avoid sifting around in these if they are present. In the aquarium, usually there is only one substrate available to sift through, and when your instinct is to do so, that's what you do. Rough or no.

I don't want to be contrary, but if you look around at corydoras specific materials, most say that a fine, soft substrate such as sand, is highly recommended. It's true that some people do just fine raising them in other rougher substrates without issue, finding that balance between what works for the flora, and what's suitable for the fauna. The fact of the matter, is that Eco Complete is probably equally as good as other finer inert substrates, which would be more suitable for your inhabitants.


----------



## NursePlaty (Mar 24, 2010)

I have a heavily planted tank with Eco. The cories are doing fine.


----------

